# Help on buying an S13



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey guys:

well here is the thing, im about to buy a 93 S13 but its got Super Hicas/ABS as well, so im a little concern if i can do an SR swap, is there a big issue by having SH? i really want to get an SR but if its not possible than im going to have to rebuilt the KA and turbo it....

So i just want to know if SH is really a bitch on corneres (i wont drift....well not often) and if i can do the swap without woring about the SH......

thanks!

BTW.....Buying a non Hicas S13 is not an option......down here in MExico they where only sold in 1993 with ABS and Super Hicas, and 1998 SE and LE trims


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yes, you can swap in an SR with SH on the car. i know a guy who has it in his fastback, but he atually likes SH for drifting. so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. but if you do want to get rid of it, there's always a hicas eliminator.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> yes, you can swap in an SR with SH on the car. i know a guy who has it in his fastback, but he atually likes SH for drifting. so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. but if you do want to get rid of it, there's always a hicas eliminator.



Yes i heard about the hicas eliminator, but if SH is not as bad as ppl make it sound (sually wanna be hardcore drifters) i wont bother eliminating it.

So its all good than? swaping the SR and without ABS and HICAS being a burden? i belive SUPER HICAS is operated by an individual electronic device right?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ANOTHER thing i just thought............

Will Super Hicas affect how much WHP i can have? is there a limit to HICAS?


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Hicas won't effect horse power.

What do you mean by a limit? Hicas doesn't actually move the rear wheels all that much. It moves against your front wheels at slow speeds and with your front wheels at higher speeds. I have it on my car and I really like it.

Another thing, they did have HICAS on vehicles in Japan where the SR was the standard engine, so you should be able to keep your HICAS with an SR cause they had SR's with HICAS in Japan.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Chief_Suicide said:


> Hicas won't effect horse power.
> 
> What do you mean by a limit? Hicas doesn't actually move the rear wheels all that much. It moves against your front wheels at slow speeds and with your front wheels at higher speeds. I have it on my car and I really like it.
> 
> Another thing, they did have HICAS on vehicles in Japan where the SR was the standard engine, so you should be able to keep your HICAS with an SR cause they had SR's with HICAS in Japan.



sweet thanks bro...

I asked about the limitation on the WHP with hicas because while i was searching i found out that some dude said 250-300whp was the limit on a S13 with SH.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

like the other guy said, hicas shouldn't limit how much power you have. and he is right about the Hicas being on the JDM cars, so it shouldn't cause you any problems.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hicas is incredibly fun, if you learn how to use it properly. it makes parking so much easier too. i love it.


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Dustin said:


> hicas is incredibly fun, if you learn how to use it properly. it makes parking so much easier too. i love it.



Yeah, I've owned a 240 since 97, but I didn't own one with HICAS until September. It is fun, I like it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Dustin said:


> hicas is incredibly fun, if you learn how to use it properly. it makes parking so much easier too. i love it.


I hope your talking about paralel parking! because down here in Puerto Vallarta is what we mainly do!!! LOL

Any tips on where when and how i should use to feel the benefits


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

The first place I noticed a difference with hicas was driving on the highway and changing lanes. It just feels stiffer.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Chief_Suicide said:


> The first place I noticed a difference with hicas was driving on the highway and changing lanes. It just feels stiffer.


Down here its mainly curves, mountain roads etc....and friking Cabo stone streets!!!! omg:fluffy:


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Loki said:


> Down here its mainly curves, mountain roads etc....and friking Cabo stone streets!!!! omg:fluffy:



Then I think you're going to LOVE Super Hicas. I would love to try out my Hicas on mountains.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Chief_Suicide said:


> Then I think you're going to LOVE Super Hicas. I would love to try out my Hicas on mountains.



ITs very different driving here at sea level, or maybe its just the fact that i can see the ocean while cruising along the cost line, its very fun and N/A engines do react a little better. So im just gonna check out the car for any other problems and as soon as i buy it i will post pics! hopefully its still for sale


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

HICAS + touge = the shit


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OK so its decided.........im getting this S13 on Tuesday!!!!

Im gonna get new rings for the pistons, brand new injectos, fuel pump, new oil, air, gas filters and engine oil.....check for vacume leeks,

Its completly stock......what should i do to it? i wont go N/A so CAI, Header is off the list, and wont buy a 3" catback exhaust yet, so i was thinking of getting the Z32 fuel filter, take the CAT and resonator off the exhaust pipping, and maybe turning BTDC degrees up to 22.

What do you think? or should i leave the stock timing?

Im on sea level and in mexico, so aftermarket parts are out of my reach until april when i go to Socal....i just need the engine in perfect shape to Travel from Puerto Vallarta to Tijuana (about 24 hour drive)


----------

